# More exercise ...more energy. (7 months old)



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

I take him out 2 hrs every day (walking, hiking, through the ball) after he's been in the dog care playing for 2 hrs. So he is getting about 4 hrs per day and he still want more play time.

Do you know if pretty much normal as puppy or should I do something different as far as exercise?

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ours go through spurts of energy. It's getting cooler here for fall so our boys extra energetic. Your pup still young for trail running, so I suggest swimming if u have access. Makes ours nice and tired!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

How old is your pup? We definitely had spurts when Wilson was 4-9 months where he needed hours of play. 2 hour play date, five mile walk, fetch. It was when he couldn't really be in the house without being nuts. He started calming down at 10 months and now that he's almost one, he still loves a good play day and is happy to go have fun, but he doesn't demand it quite like he used to. When he was intolerable in the house (aka no house manners), getting him out was the only thing we could do!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Obviously exercise is really important and my V gets off leash walks and playtime every day, but I always try to keep in mind that if I walk and walk and walk him and only ever physically tire him out he's going to get fitter and fitter and crave more exercise. I'm effectively training an Olympic pup! So lots of brain work is also required. Teaching them new tricks and behaviours to make sure they are regularly tired out mentally as well as physically. 

My favourite for our nearly 6 month pup is 'Find it' where he gets to practise Sit, Stay (while I go and hide kibble somewhere), then 'find it'! He loves it! Uses his nose, he knows that there's always something to find so it builds on trust, and his tail is always high in the air!


----------

